# Early Info - Avolino Lara



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Was with Kris (TW owner) tonight when he told us he is setting up an event for the first or second weekend in March to have Avolino Lara, the man behind Graycliff...will keep y'all posted on further developments...


----------

